# Core i5-1035G1 Help Me To Cool My Cpu



## vebastiansettel (Jul 21, 2021)

*I'm using hp 15 dw2010nt laptop and my cpu overheats everytime idk what should i do its going up to 90C while idle these are my settings*


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 21, 2021)

Update ThrottleStop









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				






vebastiansettel said:


> its going up to 90C while idle


What does ThrottleStop report for C0% when your computer is idle? Your screenshot shows a significant load. Look in the Task Manager under the Details tab and find out what is running in the background on your computer. I avoid installing things on my computer that run 24/7 in the background which helps keep the temperatures down. Getting rid of unnecessary background tasks can significantly improve battery run time.






Many laptops that use Intel's 15W CPUs have heatsinks that are terrible. Here is the sorry looking heatsink in my daughter's Lenovo laptop.






Thin and light is all the rage. The heatsink is barely bigger than a folded piece of tin foil. The 3 point mounting system is also garbage. Any CPU load and the temperatures are instantly sky high. This is how many modern laptops are designed.

Intel disabled and locked out CPU voltage control so there is no easy way to reduce these temperatures. Many users disassemble their laptops and replace the thermal paste. If the heatsink is completely under designed, the best thermal paste might not make much of a difference.

Edit - On the main screen, do not check or set Speed Shift EPP. If you look in the FIVR monitoring table, it shows that Windows is using Speed Shift EPP and has set the CPU to an EPP value of 84. That is fine. There is only one register that controls this setting. You do not want ThrottleStop and Windows writing different EPP values to the same register. Let Windows be in control of this.


----------



## vebastiansettel (Jul 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Update ThrottleStop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get C0% to 0 when i am not doing anything just looking to my wallpaper something on my pc always uses %19 of my cpu and i reinstalled windows and didn't downloand anything other than throttlestop 

I reapplied my thermal paste 1 month ago and i was getting 45 or 50 C and 75-80 C on high load is it normal to get these temps in 1 month should i reapply again 

And Can you suggest me any tpl settings idk how these settings work


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 21, 2021)

Look in the Task Manager under the Details tab. The high C0% when idle is telling you that there must be something running on your computer. 

What thermal paste did you use? Desktop CPUs use an integrated heat spreader. Mobile CPUs do not. Some popular pastes that work great on desktop CPUs can start to degrade and fail in as little as one week in a laptop. Modern pastes like Noctua NT-H2 have a higher working temperature and work better long term on laptop CPUs. If your temps have gone way up, you definitely need to redo the thermal paste.

Your TPL settings are fine. You need to fix the cooling issues and the rogue background task issue first.


----------



## vebastiansettel (Jul 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Look in the Task Manager under the Details tab. The high C0% when idle is telling you that there must be something running on your computer.
> 
> What thermal paste did you use? Desktop CPUs use an integrated heat spreader. Mobile CPUs do not. Some popular pastes that work great on desktop CPUs can start to degrade and fail in as little as one week in a laptop. Modern pastes like Noctua NT-H2 have a higher working temperature and work better long term on laptop CPUs. If your temps have gone way up, you definitely need to redo the thermal paste.
> 
> Your TPL settings are fine. You need to fix the cooling issues and the rogue background task issue first.


I used Zalman ZM-STC8 and these are my results i fixed the background task problem 

Edit:I checked the Noctua NT-H2 prices in my country i can find NT-H2 I found NT-H1 i don't know is there any difference but NT-H1 is kinda expensive in my country is there any cheaper and better option because i think my thermal paste is trash


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 21, 2021)

Your C0% looks normal now. 

You have a CPU with a 15W TDP rating. Your first screenshot shows that when your CPU is at 15W, it is running at a temperature of 87°C. That is a normal operating temperature for this CPU. With some good thermal paste your CPU will run a little cooler but it will probably not run any faster.

Some laptop owners have not had great success with NT-H1. This video shows an example of what can happen. This is likely why Noctua introduced NT-H2.









 
I am not sure what thermal paste that is available in your area will work well long term.


----------



## vebastiansettel (Jul 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your C0% looks normal now.
> 
> You have a CPU with a 15W TDP rating. Your first screenshot shows that when your CPU is at 15W, it is running at a temperature of 87°C. That is a normal operating temperature for this CPU. With some good thermal paste your CPU will run a little cooler but it will probably not run any faster.
> 
> ...


I checked we have noctua NT-H2 10g in my are we are going to buy with my friend

I don't care if it will run faster i just want good temps 

Can Noctuna NT-H2 give a lot better performance than my trash thermal paste ?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 21, 2021)

vebastiansettel said:


> Can Noctua NT-H2 give a lot better performance than my trash thermal paste ?


No one knows the answer to that. Hopefully NT-H2 lasts longer. It is really difficult to find proper thermal paste testing in laptops. No one has the time to install paste and then wait a month for results. You get to find out what works best in your laptop.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 21, 2021)

Temps in the 80's under load seem to be the norm for that CPU. If you're comfortable re-applying TIM it might help a little bit, but laptops also just run hot nowadays.

Make sure you're using it on a hard surface (not your lap/couch/bed) and/or invest in a decent cooling pad to help with air flow.


----------



## vebastiansettel (Jul 21, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Temps in the 80's under load seem to be the norm for that CPU. If you're comfortable re-applying TIM it might help a little bit, but laptops also just run hot nowadays.
> 
> Make sure you're using it on a hard surface (not your lap/couch/bed) and/or invest in a decent cooling pad to help with air flow.


I'm going to re-apply my thermal paste bcs i think my thermal paste is gone my temps are ridiculously high i'm getting 100c while playing MINECRAFT i hope thermal paste will solve my problem and i think it will thanks for the help btw you guys are legends


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 21, 2021)

vebastiansettel said:


> I'm going to re-apply my thermal paste bcs i think my thermal paste is gone my temps are ridiculously high i'm getting 100c while playing MINECRAFT i hope thermal paste will solve my problem and i think it will thanks for the help btw you guys are legends



Sounds good, should be fairly easy just take your time.


----------



## vebastiansettel (Jul 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> No one knows the answer to that. Hopefully NT-H2 lasts longer. It is really difficult to find proper thermal paste testing in laptops. No one has the time to install paste and then wait a month for results. You get to find out what works best in your laptop.


Thanks for your help i'm going to change my thermal paste because it's only option for me right now i hope it will solve my problem and again thanks for your help you are legend


----------

